# Link to a discussion thread on Cruze Service Manuals here on the forum



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze Service Manual


Hey, I'm looking for a service & repair manual for a 2011 Cruze 2.0L Diesel. The Haynes manual only covers the gasoline engines, and I don't know about the Chilton one. Does anyone know where I might find a service manual for the 2011 2.0L Diesel model?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

